# Fonts



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good font package available for sale?

I'm looking for something like Adobe Font Folio but I don't want to drop $2,599 on fonts.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

*drools*.
sadly I just use free sites :S so no help here


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Some of those look pretty good. I might get this. Thanks!


----------

